# Pets in Mexico



## MandyinJax (Apr 27, 2009)

It is my understanding that I can only bring 2 of my pets to Mexico when I relocate. I intend to move and reside there permanently. My problem is that I have 3 pets, 2 cats and 1 dog. One of my cats is 16-18 yrs old and the other is 2 yrs old, both in good health and up to date on shots. I am fond of both and don't want to have give up either of them. My dog is my buddy and is coming with me unquestionably. Does the Mex government ever make exceptions to the 2 pet rule?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I've never known of anyone having a problem. Just be sure you have the shot records, including fresh rabies shots, and a letter of 'good health' from your vet. When you drive into Mexico, they may not even give them a look.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

You can bring more than two pets, but entry health certificates are issued free for only two. Officially, you'd have to pay for the third. Here's the English version of the info:
¡Viaja con mascotas!
If you're planning to fly in with your pets, this is likely to be enforced. At least this was the case at Mexico City airport when I moved here with my two cats in 2007. Driving, as RVGringo suggested, they may not take any notice, but be sure to have the paperwork for all three just in case. Good luck!




MandyinJax said:


> It is my understanding that I can only bring 2 of my pets to Mexico when I relocate. I intend to move and reside there permanently. My problem is that I have 3 pets, 2 cats and 1 dog. One of my cats is 16-18 yrs old and the other is 2 yrs old, both in good health and up to date on shots. I am fond of both and don't want to have give up either of them. My dog is my buddy and is coming with me unquestionably. Does the Mex government ever make exceptions to the 2 pet rule?


----------



## Sisalena (May 3, 2009)

I moved to Mexico in February 2006 with three dogs in tow. All had their "International Health Certificates" as required by Mexican law. Nobody at the border even looked at the documents, or paid any attention to my dogs (and we were there for 10 hours). I kept asking who was supposed to look at the documents, and they just ignored me. But to be on the safe side, go ahead and get those certificates from your vet before coming. Bring 'em on!


----------



## MandyinJax (Apr 27, 2009)

*Dogs in Mexico*



Sisalena said:


> I moved to Mexico in February 2006 with three dogs in tow. All had their "International Health Certificates" as required by Mexican law. Nobody at the border even looked at the documents, or paid any attention to my dogs (and we were there for 10 hours). I kept asking who was supposed to look at the documents, and they just ignored me. But to be on the safe side, go ahead and get those certificates from your vet before coming. Bring 'em on!


Sisalena,
Thank you for your response to my dog question.

And now since you are a dog owner with experience with life in Mexico, have you had any problems with *scorpions*? I feel I can protect my dog in the house, but what about when he goes outside to play? He has never seen an insect that big, other than the occasional palmetto bugs native to Florida, which are disgusting but harmless. 

I fear he will be stung and if I didn't notice in time I could lose him. Maybe I'm being silly but I read a blog my a man in Merida who claims to have been stung 6 times in one night while sleeping! And obviously lived to tell about it, but I'm sure his body weight exceeds my dogs by a lot. 

Is there an innoculation or preventative medicine?

Thanks,
Mandy


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why are you so worried about scorpions? They are not aggressive, seldom are fatal and are nocturnal. Since they are territorial, if you don't have them on your property, you probably never will. I've only seen three in eight years here. All were on the sidewalk near piles of newly delivered bricks for construction. They're all dead now as a result of a single stomp.
The best place to find scorpions is on newly developed property which was recently woods or scrub land. If they are there, they won't easily be displaced. As with ants, they will continue their historical routes, going over or through new constriction. They, like cockroaches, have been around a lot longer than humans and will be here long after we are extinct; dogs and all. That said, your dogs are born with something we seem to have lost; an instinctive respect for and ability to defeat dangerous insects. Cats are even better at it with scorpions.


----------



## Sisalena (May 3, 2009)

Mandy, my dogs are little, too (Peke and Shih Tzu), and none of them have ever been bitten by a scorpion. And they run outside and play all the time (and yes, we do have some pretty large black scorpions around our lot). However, if you want to feel a bit more secure, bring some Children's Benadryl with you. Ask your Vet what the proper dosage is for your particular pets. It's good for allergic reactions to insect bites as well as other allergens. I keep it on hand "just in case" as we're a good 45 minutes away from our Vet. Better safe than sorry I say. Don't be afraid to bring your "babies" -- they'll be happy wherever you are. I was a bit paranoid about those large scorpions myself when I first moved here (we had little brown ones in Georgia), but I don't pay any attention to them anymore. Like RVGringo says, one good stomp and they're history! If my cat spots one, it's dead meat! Along with just about anything else that moves.


----------



## expatconnector (May 3, 2009)

Hi - I came across a great company that might be able to both answer your questions and also help transport your pets. They are called Pet Relocation. I'm not allowed to post URLs yet, so if you just do a Google search for them, I'm sure you'll find them.

Heather


----------



## lk2101 (Jan 7, 2009)

MandyinJax said:


> Sisalena,
> Thank you for your response to my dog question.
> 
> And now since you are a dog owner with experience with life in Mexico, have you had any problems with *scorpions*? I feel I can protect my dog in the house, but what about when he goes outside to play? He has never seen an insect that big, other than the occasional palmetto bugs native to Florida, which are disgusting but harmless.
> ...


I live in Acapulco with my Jack Russell Terrier who loves to run and chase the stray cats off my property. I've never given this a thought before. I have seen my share of scorpions and tarantulas in my backyard but they have never bothered me or my dog. As a side note: I have only seen them as I was digging and removing rocks while doing some construction. They have never shown any aggression as long as I left them alone.


----------



## MandyinJax (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks to each of you who replied to my concern about scorpions! I guess I'm a bit paranoid! Read one scary blog and call out the Marines! LOL 

Everyone on this site is so friendly and helpful! I wish I have discovered y'all sooner!

Mandy


----------



## DonnaMack (May 6, 2009)

You can get medication from a Vet that is an injection. You keep it in the refrigerator for "just in case". If you are that worried that would be the route to go.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> I've never known of anyone having a problem. Just be sure you have the shot records, including fresh rabies shots, and a letter of 'good health' from your vet. When you drive into Mexico, they may not even give them a look.


Hi RVGringo.
I was told that the Certificate of Health for your dog (or cat) cannot be dated more than 3 days before the day that you are crossing the border or they won't be permitted across. Is this true?
Thanks.

Julie


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This, from Google (Importando mascotas a Mexico), should answer your questions if you go to it via Google, you can have it translate to English:

¡Viaja con mascotas! - [ Translate this page ]
18 Feb 2009 ... Cuando el país de origen de las mascotas sea México, el certificado de salud deberá ser emitido por el país de procedencia (sin importar el ...
148.243.71.63/default.asp?id=623 - 59k - Cached - Similar pages -


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

I have found that folks / communities here in Baja seem to be a bit more pet friendly in general than the Mexico mainland. I have seen a lot more acceptance in stores and restaurants where someone is using the assistance of a guide dog for example. My neighbor here is originally from Guerrero and tells me that his mom still gets irritated every time she comes to visit over his keeping a dog in the house. 

These are generalizations as I also had friends in Mexico City who spoiled their indoor pets like a loving grandparent dotes on their grandkids. Maybe even more! Whatever your experience will be, it is likely to be somewhat different than back home. 

That goes for most things in Mexico and learning that will make your life here a lot easier...

Scorpions? I live in Baja where there are probably a lot more than on many parts of the mainland and yet I rarely see one unless I venture out into the desert areas and start turning over rocks. Do your dogs turn over rocks???

:lol:


----------



## MandyinJax (Apr 27, 2009)

BajaGringo said:


> I have found that folks / communities here in Baja seem to be a bit more pet friendly in general than the Mexico mainland. I have seen a lot more acceptance in stores and restaurants where someone is using the assistance of a guide dog for example. My neighbor here is originally from Guerrero and tells me that his mom still gets irritated every time she comes to visit over his keeping a dog in the house.
> 
> These are generalizations as I also had friends in Mexico City who spoiled their indoor pets like a loving grandparent dotes on their grandkids. Maybe even more! Whatever your experience will be, it is likely to be somewhat different than back home.
> 
> ...


Hi BajaGringo!

I have one dog and two cats. None turn over rocks! We have tons of Geckos here which my dog ignores, but my cats seem to think they are toys to be chased! If my cats see a scorpion, they will chase it. I worry about what happens if they catch it? 

I know I'm being overly cautious. I vacationed in Phoenix AZ and was warned about scorpions there too and never saw one. 

Ideally, wherever I end up, I'd like to have a house with a yard so I can let all the animals play outside, safely. 

Thanks for your comments. I appreciate it. Where on the Baja do you live? Just curious. I'm considering La Paz and welcome other suggestions. 

Mandy


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Hi Mandy...

I live here on the northern side of Baja, approximately 4 hours south of the border. It is a quiet little community that lives off agriculture and fishing. It is very safe here without the problems we all hear about going on up along the border areas. I like it that I feel far away from it all yet I don't have to jump on a plane should I need to travel to the USA for business / purchases, etc. It works for us quite well...


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

We lived on El Rancho for a few months last year and there were LOTS of scorpions. The dogs there always slept out side in the dirt among them and they never seemed to have any problems. My chickens got stung a few times (they were young chickens) and they were kinda paralized for a few days. my husband fed them garlic (aparently that helps?) and after a few days they were back to normal. 

on the subject of traveling with pets... does anyone know about getting health certificates to take your dog out of mexico to the US? I know that Banfield in mexico city issues them but can you just get one from any vet? or does it have to be by a certain vet? Has anyone here every taken their pet to the US?


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Just have something from your vet in Mexico showing that they got their recent shots. 99.9% of the time they won't ask if you drive them across...


----------

